# Ceramishield or Opti-Coat 2



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Although I've been learning and practicing detailing for the last few weeks, I plan to get my car professionally detailed by someone in the Midlands area, once done I would like a hard sealant applied to lock in all their good work for as long as possible, I don't really believe in permenant sealants despite claims but a solid 12 months top performance is hoped.

So which one as that may determine who I use?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Opti-coat for me, it's establilshed and proven to work.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Opti-coat for me, it's establilshed and proven to work.


I may be bias, but ceramishield has been tested for years in the states - technology wise. Now i have the exclusivity and rights to the technology it is called ceramishield so although 6 months old to most it is actually very established and Guranteed personally by 2 directors of CCC LTD.

2 year warranty i might add


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

Not used opti-coat but I have used ceramishield and I can honestly say I am 100% happy with the results so far, and the customers keep coming back reporting good things.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

But i'm not naive and OC is a very good product so this is a bit like Frazier vs Ali

lol


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I dont think you could go wrong with Ceramishield. Guaranteed for 2 yrs by a DW Trader too, i dont think you could get better than that


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you mal.

Only a select few obtain a 2 year warranty and if applied by our network it will be guaranteed by me personally so to back up the claims of at least 2 years protection, if the op is looking for a coating then aside from the product itself doing its job, we guarantee it.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Havent used Opticoat but do use Ceramishield and in all honesty it is extremely good....I also use Williams F1 Coating(G3 Glasscoat) which is purely and simply the carrot that has been dangled for all the Ceramic Coating manufacturers, however Ceramishield is very close to this in looks and usability and for me not much would touch it....


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Ceramishield


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not used opti coat either, but its hard to think it would be easier to work with than ceramishield....

I have used it a few times now, and it's very easy to use, and is holding up well with our shocking Scottish weather...

also been one of the few times people have asked about the car, and why it's so shiney... 

that is quite rare to get a compliment in Glasgow about a car... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

It is a close call on the poll 10 to 13 in favour of Ceramishield.

Would it be massively different from the AG Extra Gloss I've been using?


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have seen how good Ceramishield is what a great product........


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ve used Ceramishield and it is very very good but am I right in saying it isn`t available on the Concours site over the counter, where Opti Coat is widely on offer.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Available on request mate ^^


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> Available on request mate ^^


I thought that would be the case but like I said not its `straight over the counter`


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

But do you get a warranty with OC over the counter


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Try ceramishield its the new kid on the block. And i would love to see how you find it:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> But do you get a warranty with OC over the counter


A warranty would only matter on its terms and what it covered


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

More than what OC offer :lol:

Touche btw squire lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Used ceramishield on my freshly refurbished wheels, its criminally easy to use, can't wait to use it on the rest of the car:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

If you want proven durability that last years, Opti-coat is it. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> But do you get a warranty with OC over the counter


Can you buy ceramishield over the counter? 

1-0 Opti-Coat! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> More than what OC offer :lol:
> 
> Touche btw squire lol


Sounds like you are trying to make out you don't get any warranty with Opti-Coat. It's actually a lot better than the warranty you offer! 

Opti-Coat is covered under warranty (5year/unlimited!) if applied by detailers. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*I would like to add to this thread in saying that they are both good products , Opti-Guard is the version that I use and so far it has held it 's name and reputation .

Customers keep on coming back plus our harsh Australian conditions ( Summer) will outdo any cold winter condition any day !

We have the highest UV rating around the world what this means that if a Coating doesn't live up to it's name it will deteriorate very quickly under our harsh temperatures .

UV and the those high temperatures are a recipe for disaster, when it comes to waxes , sealants and coatings a product has to be very good to withstand our temperatures .

On a 20c day it feels like 30plus that's because our UV is extremely high and dangerous , imagine what it's doing to the cars that are left outside :doublesho

I have tested Opti-Guard extensively on my Carbon( Pearl) Black Mercedes Benz Van and given that I wash it always with harsh TFR it still beads and sheets water after nearly two years .

It's a daily driver and it's not treated with cotton balls !

I doubt that any other Coating will resist this kind of treatment IMHO !

I guess it's a matter of preference if Ceramishield is the product for you then get it done otherwise choose Opti-Guard !

Just my 2cents worth IMHO !

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Thankyou


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I love the companies trying to smash each other over in this thread, yawn, save it for your sections.

Also, what's with the massive text?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Mario, have you tested Ceranishield or any of the other big hitters? Would love to hear a few words on your thoughts. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> I love the companies trying to smash each other over in this thread, yawn, save it for your sections.
> 
> Also, what's with the massive text?


There is only one company here with vested interests.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> There is only one company here with vested interests.


Exactly- lets support those that support DW!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


>





amiller said:


> Exactly- lets support those that support DW!


The OP asked which coating was the best, not which trader can shout the loudest on a forum.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> The OP asked which coating was the best, not which trader can shout the loudest on a forum.


there is only one trader shouting here.....


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

carbonangel said:


> The OP asked which coating was the best, not which trader can shout the loudest on a forum.


It wasn't the trader that uped the font size and colour! :lol:

My point was: where poll results show a ball hairs of a difference, then why not give the DW trader a punt. I know which one I'd rather buy from (the trader I see actively posting day in day out helping with their products).

Of course I haven't tried either so couldn't comment on which one the OP should choose.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> there is only one trader shouting here.....


exactly? so that means Cremishield is best does it?

Hardly a unbiased discussion, hence my comment of keeping it to his section.



amiller said:


> It wasn't the trader that uped the font size and colour! :lol:


Indeed, i did put Also. or perhaps i should put PS, in other news, secondly?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

carbonangel said:


> exactly? so that means Cremishield is best does it?
> 
> Hardly a unbiased discussion, hence my comment of keeping it to his section.


It's an open part of the forum. Optimum are more than welcome to post here. (except they're probably not because they aren't an approved DW trader). :lol:

That's my point, CCC have paid for the priviledge so it's hardly unfair. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> I love the companies trying to smash each other over in this thread, yawn, save it for your sections.
> 
> Also, what's with the massive text?


*
I'm not trying to smash any company I just believe that Opti-Guard is a great product what's wrong with that ! Just felt like it for a change :lol::lol:*


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

carbonangel said:


> The OP asked which coating was the best, not which trader can shout the loudest on a forum.


Mate listen to me

Keep your pointless anto posts to yourserlf.

I don't have to shout about anything. I sell 6000 bottles per annum so really don't need to argue over 1 bottle. I am a DW member, manufacturer, supporter and moderator so if i feel like i want to comment in a thread i will.

IF you don't like it, go read something else capiche


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

amiller said:


> Mario, have you tested Ceranishield or any of the other big hitters? Would love to hear a few words on your thoughts. :thumb:


*Not yet , but i will, and probably post a long review on them all !
My test bed will be my Mercedes Benz van !

Mario*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> Mate listen to me
> 
> Keep your pointless anto posts to yourserlf.
> 
> ...


nice coming from a manufacturer....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mario is very welcome to post as are anyone who have an input.

At the end of the day, both are very very good and competent products and the customer can make an informed decision based on opinion and advice that i have offered by phone.

I don't get some replies on here sometimes. Just makes my crack itch.

Especially seen as we pay a lot of money to have the privelege.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Concours Car Care said:


> Mate listen to me
> 
> Keep your pointless anto posts to yourserlf.
> 
> ...


*Sorry mate but I have to correct you on capiche ( me being Italian :lol

It's capisci !:lol:*


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

pmsl

Anyway im off. Ill leave it to the op to decide - Too many touchy keyboard clickers in here for me.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*We are all here to express our opinions be them right or wrong that's why we are all on detailing world ! *

*To learn new things !*

*That's without being biased on Opti-Guard or any other product out there , in the end it's the OP decision.*


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

op its pretty even on the vote so just to be safe you might want to get both:thumb: Thats what i do when i cant decide :lol:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> Mate listen to me
> 
> Keep your pointless anto posts to yourserlf.
> 
> ...


Point made,

Thank you please.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

chillly said:


> op its pretty even on the vote so just to be safe you might want to get both:thumb: Thats what i do when i cant decide :lol:


1/2 a car in each would make a great test! :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Just found this and is it me or is something a miss, at 2.06 in the vid he says rims are not coated but but they have no dirt on them at all, and by his own words he just went for a drive down some really dirty roads Its not a dig at him i just dont get it??.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*I think that his car is completely clean is a loud of bull especially after heavy rain and a lot of TF on the roads , depending how long the dirt has been on his car and what type of dirt has stuck to the paint.

Granted, Opti-Coat will make your cleaning easier without that rubbing however, there are times when the dirt will stick to the bottom parts of your car and if left there for too long then it will become much harder to remove that dirt .

A pressure washer alone will not remove that kind of dirt but a TFR will without removing or delaminating Opti-Coat at all that's why this product is so good !

Hope that helps

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by carbonangel 
The OP asked which coating was the best, not which trader can shout the loudest on a forum.

It wasn't the trader that uped the font size and colour! :lol:

*Mate you know me I always use colour :lol::lol:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

amiller said:


> It wasn't the trader that uped the font size and colour! :lol:
> 
> My point was: where poll results show a ball hairs of a difference, then why not give the DW trader a punt. I know which one I'd rather buy from (the trader I see actively posting day in day out helping with their products).
> 
> Of course I haven't tried either so couldn't comment on which one the OP should choose.


*Mate , you know me I like colour :lol::lol:*


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Both companies are DW supporters, so that argument is pointless too. 

The OP was asking about the products. Experiences of users and customers is what counts surely for the OP's question. Cueball's Audi looks amazing, and people asking about it says a lot. 

A customer said to me how their three year old vehicle looked like it was ready to go back to the showroom after Ceramishield was applied. 

That's my two penneth anyway. 

Chris
.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've not used either, but if I was buying, I'd go for Opti-Coat - I've seen more long-term tests - from different detailers around the world - of the product. That isn't to say that Ceramishield won't live up to product claims - just that I haven't seen the long-term tests yet.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

It's still a close call and opinions are split which usually means they are both good and just depends on what suits you, it may be like the M3 / RS5 arguement then will never end!

I think I may try the Ceramishield first and then Opti-Coat in 12 months and let DW know my findings.

Thanks very much for all the responses keep them coming it's very useful.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

So what did you go for mate ???


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Weathers still not quite good enough for a full detail yet, I am using the CeramiWheel solution which is the same on the wheels this week so that will be a good test of how robust Cermishield is as it's the same stuff.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll try them both. Not looked in to either really as I'm happy with my carpro reload, plus have loads of carnuaba to try for the summer.... But correct me if i'm wrong. If i were to buy Ceramishield and if i were to encounter any problems, could I pick up the landline and call Concours CC easier than those whom manufacture opti-coat? If i'm able to talk to the manaufacturer directly and easily just like you can with Gtechniq then I think ceramishield is my preferred choice. In my opinion.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

07715 358 209

Im Lee mate and I am the brainchild behind Ceramishield and a Director of CCC Ltd UK


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Concours Car Care said:


> 07715 358 209
> 
> Im Lee mate and I am the brainchild behind Ceramishield and a Director of CCC Ltd UK


Well there you go, I now know that if i were to encounter any issues, I can contact the manufacturer quickly and easily. Thanks Lee. i'll have to give ceramishield a try soon.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Fair point


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

bmwman said:


> Well there you go, I now know that if i were to encounter any issues, I can contact the manufacturer quickly and easily. Thanks Lee. i'll have to give ceramishield a try soon.


I honestly doubt you`ll encounter any problems and need to contact Lee, it really is foolproof, as Lee said in the vid its like spreading water then wipe after 3 mins and buff.....Done !
I did the wifes new black Corsa yesterday before she went to work


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I honestly doubt you`ll encounter any problems and need to contact Lee, it really is foolproof, as Lee said in the vid its like spreading water then wipe after 3 mins and buff.....Done !
> I did the wifes new black Corsa yesterday before she went to work


Fantastic. However there is always someone who want that little bit of piece of mind.. I.e those who still struggle to apply a past wax. No offense. Its a learning curve.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

bmwman said:


> Fantastic. However there is always someone who want that little bit of piece of mind.. I.e those who still struggle to apply a past wax. No offense. Its a learning curve.


I promise you can rest easy, you won`t have any issues


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I promise you can rest easy, you won`t have any issues


:thumb:

Its one of the easiest to use and most effective vs ease of use. Simply on, wait off = Admire lol


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Crash Master said:


> Although I've been learning and practicing detailing for the last few weeks, I plan to get my car professionally detailed by someone in the Midlands area, once done I would like a hard sealant applied to lock in all their good work for as long as possible, I don't really believe in permenant sealants despite claims but a solid 12 months top performance is hoped.
> 
> So which one as that may determine who I use?


*So Crash Which one did you go for and how did you get on with it??*


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

done my car with ceramishield, well happy with the results:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Concours Car Care said:


> I may be bias, but ceramishield has been tested for years in the states - technology wise. Now i have the exclusivity and rights to the technology it is called ceramishield so although 6 months old to most it is actually very established and Guranteed personally by 2 directors of CCC LTD.
> 
> 2 year warranty i might add


got any links to threads in america where this is used? what was it called in the states?

what exactly do you warranty? that the coating lasts for 2 years? what if it doesnt?


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

What differentiates Ceramishield from the likes of C1 and Cquartz?

I'd like to make an informed purchase decision.

Thanks


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

You would have to ask lee but he has all the answers regarding hardness and how its different etc:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I know this thread got a bit of dust on it, but I'm trying to narrow options for a new lsp, which so far has led me to these two products.

In trying to separate them, I can only see one negative in Ceramishield that could give OC the win.

That is, Ceramishield seems to 'go off' if it isn't used.

Does anyone know if this is the same with OC?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It only goes off if you open it and dont use it but I dont see whay you would open a bottle to not use it.

If its used when its opened, its fine :thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

How much Ceramishield do you need for average car?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

tomah said:


> I know this thread got a bit of dust on it, but I'm trying to narrow options for a new lsp, which so far has led me to these two products.
> 
> In trying to separate them, I can only see one negative in Ceramishield that could give OC the win.
> 
> ...


Opti-Coat has a infinite life as long as moisture is not introduced i have about 5ml remaining in a tube from 8 months ago that im waiting to see if hardens i will use it up at 12 month point on scrap panel and see if it still works ok.

Lee is right on what he said of course that if you are opening a bottle of something then really you would be using it so you should have car polished and wheels fully cleaned then use it.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Ceramishield is supplied in 50ml tamper evident bottles and one car takes about 40ml. I did a Nissan GTR recently including glass and wheels and had about 10ml left over. I gave it to the customer so he could do his wife's Mini's wheels. (With strict instructions to do it within 5 days!)#

I also put it on a 911 that I wet sanded for a bodyshop and they were so impressed with the finish they had the car professionally photographed and printed A0 for their reception...

It's a doddle to use and looks incredible


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> It only goes off if you open it and dont use it but I dont see whay you would open a bottle to not use it.
> 
> If its used when its opened, its fine :thumb:


I appreciate that. But, what if you want to do a panel at a time? Or if you've got some left having done all the car, and a few months left you change the wheels and want to use what was left but can't?

I'm not trying to be difficult. Just trying to make the decision easier 

The first scenario is a legitimate one. Some may not have time to prep and finish a whole car in one day.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Not at all matey :thumb:

To counter, It takes only about 20 minutes to coat a medium sized car :thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

how do you know the product gone "off", what are the signs?


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

As it goes off it crystallises and this can cause marring on the paint you are coating. It also cures really quickly at that stage and becomes difficult to remove. 

As Lee stated, coating a car takes 20 mins tops, I generally apply it to a couple of panels, wait a minute then start buffing off. It really is dead easy to do. If you couldn't do it all in one day that wouldn't be a disaster, I reckon within 5 days you'd still be ok. I'm sure Lee will say otherwise if I'm wrong. I wouldn't use it after a week - I bin what's left. No different to C1 et al.

Lets face it - at 50ml there's just enough to do a car. You won't have much left over anyway.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have used the same bottle over a few months, and things "seem" to be OK with it...

Wasn't harder to use, didn't mess the paint up...

I normally do 1 panel at a time, then wipe off after a few minutes...

Close the bottle up, and leave it for the next car!

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im over cautious with the "going off" time for obvious reasons but what cuey said is true !!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeez you really aren't allowed to like one product more than another round here anymore are you lol. I have used both these products against others as well and have to say ceramishield is the least fussy of the two imo on application, can not comment on durabilty as its not been long enough but early ish signs say its good. Anything longer than 12 months is irrelevant for me as I would be wanting to tidy the car up for summer again. 
As a coating being ceramic based it should offer good resistance to marring also. A bottle is plenty big enough for a couple of cars I would think including wheels. 
Just my musings


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance, and if it has already been answered apologies, about the "going off" thing? I had assumed that such products were supplied in large containers and poured into smaller containers to sell (like C1). Wouldn't this facilitate the start of the "going off" process? Thus meaning if you use some and replace the lid surely it won't just harden? Likewise if you buy it and don't use it straight away, it won't be unusable when you come to it? Coming into contact with air for a short time can't be that critical surely? Or is it made in tiny bottles and shipped that way?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I have used the same bottle over a few months, and things "seem" to be OK with it...
> 
> Wasn't harder to use, didn't mess the paint up...
> 
> ...


Me too :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Good feedback, guys.

Last query (I think)...

Does Ceramishield work on the black plastic trim? And does it help keep it black longer than other 'trim' products?


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

No, you can't use it on soft plastics. Glass, paint wheels, hard brightwork are all fine but not soft plastics.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Superspec said:


> No, you can't use it on soft plastics. Glass, paint wheels, hard brightwork are all fine but not soft plastics.


There seem to be a few threads to say OC can be used on plastic trim.

Not sure how effective it might be. It could be an irrelevant issue if it doesn't give any better performance on trim than regular trim products.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

don't think OC can be used on glass..


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Swings and roundabouts really.....they are both good products and both will easily last the OPs 12 month requirement at the end of the day. 

I just a big fan of Ceramishield


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> don't think OC can be used on glass..


OC 2.0 can be used on glass but OPT advise not to use it on windscreens.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

It's not so great on glass or plastic. But its great on wheels and paint (talking about opticoat).


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay, coming back to this again...

Is it possible to get 'high spots' with Ceramishield?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tomah said:


> Okay, coming back to this again...
> 
> Is it possible to get 'high spots' with Ceramishield?


Not sure if it's possible of not, but I haven't had any issues like this.

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Its a self levelling coating


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Concours Car Care said:


> Its a self levelling coating


That makes for a very strong push over to Ceramishield. :thumb:


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh dear not this thread again. It's like going into Maccas and asking should I buy a Big Mac or a Whopper from next door...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

blake_jl said:


> Oh dear not this thread again. It's like going into Maccas and asking should I buy a Big Mac or a Whopper from next door...


must be a big gun that is being pointed at your head forcing you to type eh...



:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Some answers from using both 

Opti-coat 2.0

Can be used on every surface except windscreen it will not darken plastic like Dlux does or C4 but will help protect it from fading if going on newer car.

High spots are not really a problem as you do have a few minutes to put them right so very gentle wipe does the trick.

Ceramishield

Paint and wheels 

Goes on very easy and of easy also had a darkening effect on black paint which was nice no problems with high spots but common sense should come in to play and not apply it dead thick.


I can’t comment on durability of Ceramishield yet but I am sure cueball has had it on for a while now 

Opticoat is been on 8 months on my longest car and still like day 1 in that respect.

Whichever you go for I don’t think you will be disappointed


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I suggest trying both products and send me the rejected one for correct disposal


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> must be a big gun that is being pointed at your head forcing you to type eh...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


True though what I said isn't it...


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

blake_jl said:


> True though what I said isn't it...


For you maybe but I'm sure there are a lot of people who are seeing it for the first time.

Just don't read it.....and definitely don't contribute if you can't play nice

Lots more stuff that will interest you on here


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've had the retail version of Opti-coat on my car for 1 year now and despite only washing it 5 times in that time it still beads very well (not tight little beads but still beads).

The only problem I've had with it is the waterspots which is partly due to the NZ sun (less pollution here so much higher UV) which unless you've been here you won't appreciate how bad it is and mostly to lack of washing due to being lazy lol.

But over all I'm impressed with it and will do a complete strip down in October as I'm using my car as a wedding car and want it to look it's best.

Heres a couple of pics before I washed it today, last time I washed the car was 4 weeks ago which was wash number 5 in the last year and we've recently do a 500km trip away for the day. so despite being covered i dirt the beading and sheeting is pretty good for a year old sealant.

First ones a video.



























.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

tomah said:


> There seem to be a few threads to say OC can be used on plastic trim.
> 
> Not sure how effective it might be. It could be an irrelevant issue if it doesn't give any better performance on trim than regular trim products.





-Kev- said:


> don't think OC can be used on glass..


I used OC 2.0 on everything with no problems, next time i take the wheels off I'm going to do all the arch liners too.

I think the only reason not to use it on the windscreen is because the wipers will wear it off.

Heres my car after OC http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219998

Maybe if CS was around when I was looking I would have bought that, especially because of the self leveling properties as I did have a couple of spots that looked layered .


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Hit your waterspots with something like Prima Amigo. They'll come off easily and the Amigo looks a million bucks.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

blake_jl said:


> Oh dear not this thread again. It's like going into Maccas and asking should I buy a Big Mac or a Whopper from next door...


it's a thread asking for opinions on two detailing products, last time i checked this is a detailing forum. please don't bother posting if you have nothing constructive to add.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Concours Car Care said:


> I may be bias, but ceramishield has been tested for years in the states - technology wise. Now i have the exclusivity and rights to the technology it is called ceramishield so although 6 months old to most it is actually very established and Guranteed personally by 2 directors of CCC LTD.
> 
> 2 year warranty i might add


I may be bias, but ceramishield has been tested for years in the states - technology wise. Now i have the exclusivity and rights to the technology it is called ceramishield so although 6 months old to most it is actually very established and Guranteed personally by 2 directors of CCC LTD]

Interesting. Any backround on the US testing?

Not a product I've heard anything about here (USA). What type of coating product is this, and what are the stipulations of the gaurantee offered

Optimum Technology Products are a well established polymer company in the US and their products are always well respected on detailing forums (Autopia)and have been tested over a three year period and uphold their durability


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Opti-Coat(Guard) was in development and testing back in 2004 and that continued until it's release in 2008. As of today it's the only coating I know of that is truly permanent. I've been applying to to clients cars since 2010 and I have had nothing but positive feedback on it. My only dislike is that if feels like raw paint and it is not slick feeling like a traditional wax or sealant.

Technology is always changing though and I'm always looking for newer and better products. I had not heard of Ceramishield until today so I'll be looking into it more now. :thumb:


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Some answers from using both
> 
> Opti-coat 2.0
> 
> ...


Opti-Coat will have a slight darkening effect on matte black plastics and/or matte paint.

Hard to see in these pics but the trim on the pillars was coated and it did darken them slightly...better IMO though.

Before









After









Another great thing about Opti-Coat/Guard is that it can be sprayed on intricate surfaces like front grills and wheels.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

RaskyR1 said:


> Opti-Coat will have a slight darkening effect on matte black plastics and/or matte paint.
> 
> Hard to see in these pics but the trim on the pillars was coated and it did darken them slightly...better IMO though.


Hi

yes you are right but i do find it is very slight darkening effect not the same as Dlux etc

I use Opti-Guard and Opti-Coat a lot and rate it highly i have seen your great work before and i must try the spray technique soon.

I do have a current test going myself with 10 different Sealants.

The Sealants on test



















Dew Point meter









panel temp for EXO









All coatings had own app and cloth and IPA and panel wipe were used to make it fair.









A spare bonnet was also done for more testing chemcial and water etching









What i have found is two sealants seem to be attracting dirt more then the rest and not realsing it not sure if you can notice this one on this pic.









Be a long test a personal one but one i have made as fair as possible


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Hi
> 
> yes you are right but i do find it is very slight darkening effect not the same as Dlux etc
> 
> ...


Right on. I'm not familiar with Dlux but I do agree it's a very subtle darkening. 

I look forward to seeing the results of your test too, please share when you're completed with it. I keep meaning to do some testing too but never seem to find the free time. 

Rasky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

